# PETA (controversy)



## farmpony84

I think that PETA was originally formed with good intentions and then the loons took over... just my opinion though...


----------



## manhirwen

At this point in their existence they are like any other terrorist who believes what they are doing (arson, murder..etc..) is for the good of the world. What they do is illegal and they should be jailed. IMO


----------



## kershkova

compareing ckickens to jew`s now that rediculus and animals to children and calling kids retared thats just mean


----------



## manhirwen

Oh there is SO much MORE I could have posted. Personally I cannot understand the psyche of someone that crazy. And WHEN did they have good intentions? Many of the quotes are all the way back in the 80s.


----------



## tempest

Here's an article I found about PETA. I agree that PETA is going too far in.

Where PETA went wrong: It opened its mouth - CBSSports.com News, Fantasy, Video


----------



## banjiny16

I agree with farmpony, i think it was originally started for good reasons but has since taken a turn for the worse!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Definitely not a fan of PETA for various reasons... including whats on this link PETA Kills Animals | PetaKillsAnimals.com Of course I'm sure they skew some of their info too, but my contact with PETA groups on campus has never been good.


----------



## wild_spot

I think I was the one who said that PETA does SOME good. By that I meant that there are people within the organisation who aren't fanatical and do work simply for the good of animals. 

It's the faction of die-hard humans are bad animals are better fanatics that have given them such a bad name. They often cause more cruelty to the animals they are trying to help. They refuse to listen to facts and refuse to accept that there are compromises that could be made.

The biggest thing that frustrates me is the mulesing debate... Having first hand seen the effects of NOT mulesing, I belive it is much crueler not to do it.


----------



## manhirwen

thanks for the post tempest. 

Can I ask what the 1st birthday thing is all about? why are people happy their horses weren't born before January?


----------



## manhirwen

Wild Spot I didn't mean to put you on the spot (no pun intended) I just was curious if you meant the non-fanatical or the freaks. 

As I'm sure most of you are for the 'ethical treatment of animals' as am I. But the "PETA" group is made up of wacko's so to speak. It's the difference between someone who is trying to save the environment and someone else burning log trucks (which really happened near my town) and killing people to stop logging. 

I'm sorry, I EAT MEAT and wear leather.


----------



## farmpony84

manhirwen said:


> thanks for the post tempest.
> 
> Can I ask what the 1st birthday thing is all about? why are people happy their horses weren't born before January?


I'm not positive but I would think it has to do with showing and racing.

They consider race horses, or horses in general when the exact birthdate is not recorded to have been born the first of the year. So if you have a horse that is born in Dec. 08 then according to this rule, he's a yearling by January 09, when in actuallity, he's only a month old.

So for him to be ellidgeable to race as a 2 year old, he'd have to race in January 10 and that would make him 13 months old. too young to race.

Please correct me if I'm explaining this wrong but please don't beat me up because it's been over 20 years since I worked at the race track and that was for pacers and trotters so I might be wrong in what I typed.


----------



## wild_spot

Hey, it's no problem :]

I agree, I eat meat, I wear leather. I don't see anything wrong with breeding animals for a purpose, wether it be performance, meat, etc. As long as we give them a pleasent enough life while they are living it. *shrugs* The cows and sheep out on our farm seem pretty happy with their lot! They get to eat and sleep all day!


----------



## Whipple

I can agree with some of the ideas, and whatnot of PETA. I mean, we dont want people being allowed to treat animals like crap. But sorry, my kids ARE more important, and I will put any human (well almost any...) above an animal. 
There are some things that PETA brings to peoples attention that we really need to know about. And I am very much against factory farming. I am not against farming, or meat, but factory farming, hell yeah. I've seen it forst hand, its bad. But people who treat their animals fairly, since those animals will be giving their lives, are not doing anything wrong.
I feed my ferrets meat, and plan to raise my own breeders. PETA would not like this, but if I feed kibble then I am not helping the factory farming issue at all. My mice are treated amazing before they are dinner. And their deaths are very quick. Dax can dispatch and eat a mouse in less time then it takes for them to die from CO2 (which the the typical method of killing feeder mice).

*getting off soapbox now*


----------



## manhirwen

> Dax can dispatch and eat a mouse in less time then it takes for them to die from CO2


 Dax is your ferret? I have a couple snakes. I used to feed them live, then I got them used to pre-killed (CO2 euthenized) but I've gone to buying frozen rats so I can thaw them and feed that way, only because I now have pet rats and hate to kill the little ******s myself these days. I guess I'm a softy when it comes to cuddly things... or scaley...


----------



## Whipple

I almost had a snake. I was planning on raising rats then too. But I would feed frozen thawed, just cuz snakes are slow eaters. lol I didnt want anyone getting hurt.
I recently bought a jumbo rat for my ferrets, thinking I was buying a frozen one (to save money, it will feed all four instead of spending twice as much on smaller rats), she brought out a live one. I couldnt do it. I was scared of my ferrets getting hurt, I was already attatched to the big lug, and he must've had a crappy life. So now he is living in my cat carrier. I'm gonna stick to mice from now on, ones that bite and I want nothing to do with.


----------



## Snapple122

I could actually write a novel on why I hate peta. They are an extremeist activist group and I have never and will never support them.


----------



## wanderlust

PETA goes way too far. I would love to see some better legislature for animal protection, but sometimes it is taken to an extreme that is dangerous.


----------



## smrobs

manhirwen said:


> thanks for the post tempest.
> 
> Can I ask what the 1st birthday thing is all about? why are people happy their horses weren't born before January?


Farmpony had it right. In most show and racing circuits, every horse's unofficial birthday is january 1. This was to make things "easier" in keeping track of a horses age. Instead of saying "he was foaled december 3 of 2002" and then having to figure out exactly how old he was, they say "he is an 02 foal" automatically making him 7 years old even if he may only be 6 years and 1 month.

As for the OP. I agree with a lot of you. I am all for what PETA started out as. Animals have to have some kind of protection against the cruel and abusive people of the world. But they allowed the fanatics to take over. The one's who burn the logging trucks and throw red paint on peoples fur coats actually scare me. Yes, I do love all animals and want to see them treated with kindness and respect but the main point is the fact that they are still just animals. Animals are beasts of burden put on this world to carry us, feed us, and clothe us. Along the timeline, they became our friends and many people have forgotten their original purpose. Horses, cattle, sheep, goats, etc are prey animals. They were designed to be food for the predator animals. Just because we love them doesn't change that.


----------



## shmurmer4

PETA Kills the most animals when it comes to animal shelters in the USA


----------



## county

I wasn't aware that PETA owned any animal shelters do you have a link to them.


----------



## manhirwen

I DID happen to read something about PETA euthanizing 90% of the animals in a shelter. One of their purposes is to eliminate animals as pets.


----------



## TwendeHaraka

manhirwen said:


> I DID happen to read something about PETA euthanizing 90% of the animals in a shelter. One of their purposes is to eliminate animals as pets.


Because that'll get the point across. /sarcasm.

Have you seen what they say about horse riding? I went onto the Peta forum and found the horse riding thread, and some of the things people say are, simply put, ignorant.



> But a newborn horse? In my oppinion human should leave alone them and set them free.


Where do you set a foal free in the wild? Around here, the horse would either die before it was found, or sent straight back to the barn.



> Yeah horses love it. And the horse told you this with his own mouth I'm sure. Let someone jump on your back and kick you in the ribs and yell GIDDYUP and make you carry his fat ___ around while you do all the work.
> 
> Horse-back riding is slavery.


Ugh. These are people on the Peta forum. That last one really gets me.

I'm just not a fan of them in general.


----------



## county

The animal shelter here in town kills over 90% of the animals they get buy PETA has nothing to do with that one. Actually millions of dogs and cats are killed each year accross the country that PETA has nothing to do with.

In general I'm not fond of PETA but then I'm not fond of the NRA and their extreame veiws either. But I know members of both groups who are very nice people.


----------



## manhirwen

I'm just not a fan of extremists in general


----------



## shmurmer4

Better dead than fed, PETA says

there is one of the many articles. the one posted is by the San Francisco Chronicle


----------



## shmurmer4

Peta found homes for 15% While the SPCA was able to find homes for 73%. Kinda ridiculous


----------



## peanut

Im all for peta,greenpeace etc because they get things done.
They dont just sit around and think "oh what can i do"
they do it.
Im all for animal rights and i dont see why they should get treated the way they do for your pleasure.


----------



## shmurmer4

To add to my last post, Peta Killed the rest, being 85% and aspca 17%


----------



## county

I worked at the largest rendering plant in the upper midwest, once a month we got a full truck load of dead dogs and cats to grind up and render. They didn't come from PETA


----------



## shmurmer4

Then just imagine how large peta's load would be. 

PETA is not about the animals, it is just a bunch of people that feel bad because they are worthless and dont contribute anything to the world.


----------



## county

You mean like the people who owned, abandoned, and kill the millions of dogs and cats now each year. The non PETA members are the ones that kill those millions, I can only assume they also are worthless and contribute nothing to the world.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

Ya PETA is a joke... they also wanted to use human milk in Ben and Jerry's ice cream... enough said for me

PETA Urges Ben & Jerry's To Use Human Milk - News Story - WPTZ Plattsburgh


----------



## manhirwen

You always have to remember that owning ANY kind of animal in ANY kind of way is against PETA's beliefs. If you're for PETA does that mean you agree that a bug has the same rights as a child? Does it mean that you are ALL FOR them destroying businesses like the terrorists they are? Assassinating people because of the business they own? It's ridiculous!

If you're for the green peace, does that mean you're against using paper? Against living in wood houses? Because they're against logging completely. I can't understand where their brain is. Do they want us to use plastic? No wait, plastic water bottles would fill our land fills to the brim. The plastics mills pollute the environment right? So bottled water is bad. So back to clay I guess, or horse pooh! Did you know they can make houses out of horse poop!


----------



## manhirwen

peanut said:


> Im all for peta,greenpeace etc because they get things done.
> They dont just sit around and think "oh what can i do"
> they do it.
> Im all for animal rights and i dont see why they should get treated the way they do for your pleasure.


They do things backwards. LOL I'm curious if you actually ride your horse or if you have it in a huge field 100+ acres just to let it run around. Because "riding horses is slavery" in PETA's opinion.

Seriously people, THINK! Before you go backing a group like PETA, get your brains in gear and do a little research. Look up what THEY themselves have to say... They're way off in their thinking.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

While PETA doesnt like people owning animals they also arent the ones breeding and breeding... whether it is cats,dog, horses, etc... so non-PETA people are technically responsible for the deaths of millions of "pets". However when they get the animals they may not do the greatest job finding homes for them... but they arent the ones that created the mess in the first place. 

I just dont like how PETA veiws how animals should live. Ive been confronted by PETA people before at fairs and they try to tell me that my horse is "sad" because she was standing in the corner with her head down. But really my horse was resting after having a hard day. Also while exhibiting beef cattle at the state fair many were untied overnight (mine included) until the people were caught... I was thankfully doing a 1 AM check on my animals so myself and others that were awake got the lose animals caught and retied. It would have been great if the cattle would have gotten lose in the middle of St. Paul.


----------



## manhirwen

Ok, look outside the box! I am 100% against PETA! I am against that group because as a group they are insane and really doing more harm than good. 

I AM however against the abuse and neglect of animals great and small. You DON'T have to be PETA to be against animal abuse! You won't stop the really evil people from breeding for money. I hate puppy mills!

But as a horse community look at it this way. Why are so many people out there still breeding their horses when there are SO MANY that need homes? I understand maintaining breed lines and such. But in our economy people are abandoning perfectly good horses in fields (which is legal in my state btw) just to die because they don't have the money to feed them. If people would be a LOT more selective about what horses they breed to whom then the problem would be a lot less great. 

As what I can tell is the #1 horse forum on the internet, why don't we educate people about that instead of backing a group of wackos! It makes more sense to reach directly into the community in a pacifist way than to go burn down a breeding facility.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

They do get things done, but in my opinion in the wrong way. 
I am against PETA but for animal rights.
I eat meat (organic and local, etc) 
I ride in a leather saddle. 

I don't wear fur though. I also don't eat veal. *shrug*

My horse is happy and wouldn't know what to do if I "Set him free"


----------



## shmurmer4

What has peta accomplished in their existence other than making themselves a mockery and to look like fools?

The ben & jerry's thing was disgusting.

PETA is like a local terrorist organization, regarding the way they do things, or attempt to get them accomplished.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

What I meant was that they get some people (the non-extremists) thinking about rights for animals.


----------



## county

Manhirwen, could you post a link to the law in Or. where it states its legal to abandon horses in feilds to be left to die.


----------



## manhirwen

county said:


> Manhirwen, could you post a link to the law in Or. where it states its legal to abandon horses in feilds to be left to die.


There isn't a law saying it's legal, but there isn't a law against it either. 

I thought this comedy video regarding PETA was hilarious btw!


----------



## county

So Or. has no law against people starving,neglect, etc. horses? If thats actually true I really hope groups like PETA work to get some passed.


----------



## peanut

No ones making you like peta or even be a part of peta so why knock it if you dont have to,why not focus on the good they do.
Not everyone has the same opinions.
Sure you dont have to agree with everything they do but what animal group can you not find faults with,everyones got a problem with something.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

OKie Dokie... before this thread turns ugly, please everyone, lets respect each other's opinions. If someone types a response that you can't reply to in a civil manner, please don't respond.


----------



## manhirwen

There is laws against neglecting your animals and abusing them but apparently abandoning a horse in a field is not against the law. I don't know if it's because we have wild horses already or if they just overlooked it.

I once saw the county officials close down an animal refuge and put down 400 animals (about 80 horses) because they wanted to use the land for something else... kind of random but this whole topic made me remember it and how the owner of the sanctuary begged me to take the last 6 horses that were going to be put to sleep before they could come back to do it.


----------



## county

I'm confused about the law in Or. So your saying people can abandon a horse to starve etc. as long as its in a feild? I assume they have to at least own the feild?


----------



## manhirwen

As far as I know it doesn't have to be their own Field. Maybe officials think that since there is grass everywhere in Oregon and wild horses that they won't starve. I haven't checked the law books, it's just something quite a few horse owners around the area mentioned (they are people trying to find homes for these abandoned animals). I think it's just been overlooked. You don't have to be PETA to help animals.


----------



## county

I agree you don't have to be PETA to help animals and most people who do so aren't. I can't imagine land owners allowing people to just dump off livestock on their land. If someone was to dump horses off in my feilds you can bet hell would be raised. How much crop damage do they have in Or. from this?


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I have heard of people dumping horses (not necissarily in OR. I don't remember wear). And I'm pretty sure that it's frowned upon most places. Usually, from what I have read, they round up the horse and it either gets sold to auction, impounded (well..not really, but something like it), or sent to a rescue if the owner can not be found. 

Similar to what County said, even if people thought these domesticated horses could survive running around on someones fields, they would stop it because those fields generally belong to someone who isn't going to be happy with a random horses taking up shop there. 

I am all for animal advocacy groups, I just don't think violent protest is the way to get results. Buts that my personal opinion to most things.


----------



## Vidaloco

First I want to commend you all for keeping cool heads when posting in this thread. It can be a hot topic.
Second I wanted to comment on the the wild horses in Oregon. You may be thinking of the wild mustangs or BLM horses. They do have wild herd running in Washington and Oregon.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Oh, I thought we were talking about domestic horses being dumped on peoples properties, not wild horses. Whoops.


----------



## county

I also thought we were talking about domestic horses being abandoned on private land. How does one abandon a wild horse?


----------



## Vidaloco

If a domestic horse is dumped on public land does it then become a wild horse? Do the wild horses of the area ignore it or pick on it for being a "tame" horse? JK :lol:
I can't imagine dumping a horse on private land when there is public land available to do it on in the middle of the night.


----------



## county

I can't imagine its legal regardless. If its not against the law why do it in the middle of the night?


----------



## Vidaloco

I do know its illegal to eat ice cream on Sunday in Oregon so who knows.


----------



## LoveMyFinny

I do not support the group as whole, or most of the things they do. However, in certain circumstances, when there are no other options, they can be really helpful at getting things accomplished. They do truly care about the well being of animals. And I can speak from experience.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

What is your experience, Finny?


----------



## manhirwen

The whole issue about people dumping horses, yes they are domestic, there SHOULD be a law against it but people keep getting away with it. There are so many rescue horses in this state due to that happening. And no, people do NOT want horses just dumped in their fields.


----------



## JustDressageIt

LoveMyFinny said:


> I do not support the group as whole, or most of the things they do. However, in certain circumstances, when there are no other options, they can be really helpful at getting things accomplished. They do truly care about the well being of animals.



Very true, well said.


----------



## Equinspire

It's sad that groups like PETA, that started out with such good intentions and that could have done some real good in the world, seem to naturally attract extremists who manage to spoil everything... (I believe something similar happened with Greenpeace?)

I am sure there are good people involved with PETA, and some of their 'stunts' may occasionally raise public awareness about certain issues. However from reading this thread and from my observations elsewhere it seems that what they do best is upset people, and give the strong first impression that they are an organisation full of loonies! 

It sucks when it happens to groups that I _should_ agree with in theory, but their extreme actions and statements make it impossible for me to want to be associated with them at all :-(


----------



## county

manhirwen is it legal to turn other species of livestock loose in farm feilds or just horses? Sounds like a really cheap way to feed your livestock.


----------



## manhirwen

County, you can get as good of an idea as I can by looking up the books. It's just something a person who works with the human society mentioned to me when I was working with them to look for a suitable horse to take in. They mentioned that people were dumping horses off in fields left and right and that there was no law keeping them from doing so.


----------



## county

I have been looking and so far everything I've found says its illegal, have asked a few people I know from Or. they say its illegal. Trying to find how to e-mail the State AG office to find out


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

peanut said:


> No ones making you like peta or even be a part of peta so why knock it if you dont have to,why not focus on the good they do.
> Not everyone has the same opinions.
> Sure you dont have to agree with everything they do but what animal group can you not find faults with,everyones got a problem with something.


 
I guess I don't see a lot of good that PETA does.... Somebody said that they get people thinking about animal rights that wouldn't usually think about them. I have to disagree. I mean do you listen to the psycho gun nut screaming about gun rights? Or do you listen to reasonable person who can give you some statistics about the reality of gun ownership/hunting. Fanatics only convert other fanatics not reasonable people and fortunately (or not depending what issue you're talking about) there are more reasonable people than fanatics. The only time fanatacism has a real effect on a situation is when there is no hope or order. PETA wants me to set my animals "free" well right now they live inside or in situations very close to their natural habitat...they get plenty of food, treats, shelter, no predators, plus love and affection... for that they let me ride them... pretty good trade off. Frankly if horses didn't want us let us ride them we probably wouldn't be riding them.... Do the math 1200 pound animal, 120 person. 

Sorry about the rambling, but their attitude really irritates me. If they REALLY cared they would work with people to create change, not act like 2 yr olds throwing a tantrum. Which is what I think every time I see one of these groups attacking a whaling boat or factory farm or meat packing plant. I want animals to be treated well too, but I convert my friends and people that don't know me by talking to them...not screaming at them.

Ok, sorry again, I'm done. :lol:


----------



## manhirwen

I suppose you may be right then, County. It doesn't stop it from happening a LOT around here though. 

As far as this thread goes, it gave me the insight into this forum's community I was looking for. To see who was for PETA, who's against them and who just sits in the middle. There are more variables but that's the gist.


----------



## TwendeHaraka

The thing with Peta is, is that the only ones you hear about are those who throw the huge fuss about everything. The extremists, which gives them a bad name. As I said before, I'm not exactly a fan of their views on many things, but I'm also not so against them that I don't support anything they say.

I'm not for animal testing or abuse [among other things], but I still don't like Peta very much.

What you were saying about people abandoning horses, though, it happens here, too. They'll tie them to trees and leave, or people will lock up barns and call it quits-with the horses still inside. It's terrible what some people do here, and I'm not sure if there's a law against it or not. >.<


----------



## Vidaloco

News article on horse abandonment in Oregon- Proposed Oregon law makes horse abandonment a felony - OregonLive.com



On PETA I think anything that brings light to animal abuse is a good thing. That said I think there are limits to what people view as protest and what they see as fanatical behavior. In my opinion PETA has definitely crossed over into the fanatics camp.


----------



## xilikeggs0

PETA's own vice president takes insulin that was tested on animals, but tries to justify it by saying that she needs it to continue the fight for animal rights. Yea, it's ok for them to be hyprocrites and use products tested on animals, but nobody else can. :roll:

They've also killed around 1900 of the 2000 (those numbers are just guesses on my part, but the information can easily be found) animals that they took in during the past few years. What a surprise.


----------



## HorseSavvy

PETA is so annoying...they go WAY overboard on a lot of things


----------



## manhirwen

> As livestock under Oregon law, horses can be legally abandoned by their owners.


I found that in the link Vidaloco posted!!! So I guess I wasn't off the mark about it being legal to abandon a horse in Oregon.


----------



## Flexion

PETA is so ridiculous.

I heard that they want Ben & Jerry's to use HUMAN milk in their ice cream rather than cow's milk. Heh, yeah, torture the people and make the cows sick. Brilliant idea. :roll:

They also want to name fish SEA KITTENS. Because who would want to eat a precious little sea kitten? :roll:

And they want to stop animal testing for medications, etc. I mean come on. What if it means finding a cure for cancer or AIDS? Would you rather protect a rat or rabbit or something or cure deadly diseases?

Good grief.


----------



## Lunaries

The depth of my irritation and nigh-hatred for PETA does not bear discussion on this forum. Suffice to say, there are SOME good people (nothing is entirely evil) within it, but most of them are so misinformed that I just have no patience whatsoever to even suggest rehab for them. They can go through the rest of their lives delusional, I just don't care. There are better ways to go about making animals' lives better, and they're so psychotic that they're never going to get to a point where they can even begin to understand the subject. Useless -- a waste of otherwise good peoples' time and money. And a danger to society.


----------



## horseluver50

I just went to their site, and I could go over there and punch them all in the faces.
What idiots. They don't know anything! Are they trying to tell us that humans should all be dead, and animals rule the world? WHAT THE HECK! Animals and humans can live in harmony, but people who eat fish or meat isn't horrible! And.. HORSE RIDING IS NOT CRUEL... they think horses should not be captive, and not be ridden.. etc. Horses actually LOVE our attention. They love being ridden, and they are part of the family... OF course you know if the horse likes being ridden or not, cause some horses just want to keep riding forever... but some buck and go nuts. But, to earn respect by people, we need horses respect. So we are equal. If we just set our horses free, they would die in no time... over the years, they have come to us for their protection... they wouldn't know how to live in the wild. 

Some of PETA's statements are fine.... like not to slaughter seals cruelly and such... but, HUMANS have RIGHTS too!! LIKE GOD! They don't even care about us... maybe they wouldn't be too sure if they got killed. 
I think all they are is just a big clump of TALK.. they dont know what their doing, they dunno anything... they dont do what they say.. THEY NEED TO GET THEIR HEADS CHECKED..

RETARDED!! Like, I would rather die than get rid of my animals, they are like family to me. If anything happened to them, I wouldn't know what to do.... Just cause we keep animals as pets, DOES NOT mean we are cruel to them.. JEEZ.. some people need to get over themselves

Sorry about my long rant.. I just had to get it all out :]


----------



## horseluver50

And to add, I AM NOT A MEAT EATER... does that mean I hate EVERYONE WHO EATS MEAT?? NO! MY family eats meat, my friends eat meat, tons of people eat meat! 

I just dont believe in slaughtering animals unhumanely..


----------



## county

You sound like a very violent person

BTW I don't know of anyone who thinks livestock should be slaughtered inhumanely.


----------



## close2prfct

The sad reality is PETA is an extremist organization that has lured tons of people to follow their "cause" Any organization that resorts to burglary, arson or any other type of criminal activity should be held accountable. Until people wake up and start fighting against such organizations their control will become greater and greater. The very idea of using human milk in ice cream is proof if there wasn't before these people are off their rockers! That is beyond disgusting ewwww.
It is their extremist views that make them dangerous, and to the poster who stated they are terrorists I totally agree because they will stop at nothing to get their views across regardless of who or what they hurt in the process.


----------



## horseluver50

lol. dont worry.. I was just ranting...


----------



## Racker

PETA is an extremist organization that has no problem with engaging in criminal behavior for shock value and attention. The leaders of this organizatiion are living very well off of donations from bleeding hearts who really believe they are helping animals. If you really want to help then rescue a horse or adopt an unwanted dog or cat. Don't give your money to PETA to support their dog/cat death camps.


----------



## shmurmer4

Racker said:


> PETA is an extremist organization that has no problem with engaging in criminal behavior for shock value and attention. The leaders of this organizatiion are living very well off of donations from bleeding hearts who really believe they are helping animals. If you really want to help then rescue a horse or adopt an unwanted dog or cat. Don't give your money to PETA to support their dog/cat death camps.



COMPLETELY Agree'd

PETA Also has a higher % of animals put to death as they only can adopt out a low single digit amount of the animals they do rescue.

PETA = Urban Terrorist.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

I agree


farmpony84 said:


> I think that PETA was originally formed with good intentions and then the loons took over... just my opinion though...


----------



## shmurmer4

I agree with that as well.


----------



## Countrygal892000

I am not a fan of PETA at all.... Those people are nut jobs.... they are more of a cult than an organization.... My family has been in ranching more generations than I can go back and we have had PETA people let our cattle out, take our chickens, rabbits, etc.... Finally we told the sheriff if he wasn't going to do anything about it we will.... (By the way it is HIGHLY illegal to steal livestock where im from), so we started shooting... not to kill, just to scare them... it worked... and another thing is they like to go to rodeos and say what we are doing there is "one of the cruelest of all".... I don't get these people... they must be sniffin paint... Looneys I swear...


----------



## Brumby

I really really do not like PETA. I know many people who suffer every day because of them. (They raise chickens). They should be closed down. It a very athestic organization. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## county

Its illegal to steal livestock any where in the U.S. but a lot still is and the vast majority by people that don't belong to PETA.


----------



## NewHeart

county said:


> Its illegal to steal livestock any where in the U.S. but a lot still is and the vast majority by people that don't belong to PETA.


Yeah I was kind of thinking the same thing.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy

I didn't read through this whole post but I'm a vet tech and we went to a center that trains dogs for the handicap. This center had to have like crazy security because of peta. Them dogs are so happy doing their job. I don't know what their problem is. I don't care for them. Some Animals rights need to be protected but they take it too far!


----------



## Aliboo

That makes sense I can agree.. PETAs too extreme.


----------



## Go The Distance

Brumby said:


> I really really do not like PETA. I know many people who suffer every day because of them. (They raise chickens). They should be closed down. It a very athestic organization. Just my 2 cents.


just FYI, atheists have nothing to do with PETA. i am an Atheist, (also im completely against PETA) and i personally take offence that our religion (or lack there of) is put to a connection to this crazy 'orginization'. 

anyway, im personally completely against it. PETA has unfortunatly brain-washed a good percentage of young minds. many of my classmates believe that PETA is doing 'good', it drives me mad. when i tell them about what is really going on, i take so much crap. i just think PETA is as crazy as you can get.

the biggest offence i take is when PETA people that telling me that riding my horses is "crule" and that they dont like it. they think that my horses (who where raised in captivity) would do SO much better out in the wild! it drives me crazy when people tell me how im not doing my horses any good, especailly when they have no experence with these creatures. :|


----------



## Brumby

Go The Distance said:


> just FYI, atheists have nothing to do with PETA. i am an Atheist, (also im completely against PETA) and i personally take offence that our religion (or lack there of) is put to a connection to this crazy 'orginization'.
> 
> anyway, im personally completely against it. PETA has unfortunatly brain-washed a good percentage of young minds. many of my classmates believe that PETA is doing 'good', it drives me mad. when i tell them about what is really going on, i take so much crap. i just think PETA is as crazy as you can get.
> 
> the biggest offence i take is when PETA people that telling me that riding my horses is "crule" and that they dont like it. they think that my horses (who where raised in captivity) would do SO much better out in the wild! it drives me crazy when people tell me how im not doing my horses any good, especailly when they have no experence with these creatures. :|


 

First let me say that I am sorry to hear that you are an Atheist. Second, I didn't mean for it to sound offensive, and I am sorry if I did offend you. What I was trying to say is that it is an Atheistic view that Animals and better that people (or that we are equal). I wasn't saying all Atheist felt this way.


----------



## county

Why would you be sorry someones an Atheist? Are you sorry some people are Muslims? Neither one would be any of your business.


----------



## NewHeart

Brumby said:


> First let me say that I am sorry to hear that you are an Atheist. Second, I didn't mean for it to sound offensive, and I am sorry if I did offend you. What I was trying to say is that it is an Atheistic view that Animals and better that people (or that we are equal). I wasn't saying all Atheist felt this way.


Okay, sorry but I think that is a little out of line. This is a forum about horses, not religion. That's why we are all here, to talk about horses and gain better insight on a range of different topics. Let's try and keep this on topic here, vs. being sorry for someone when they may not want your pity to begin with.


----------



## wild_spot

_



First let me say that I am sorry to hear that you are an Atheist. Second, I didn't mean for it to sound offensive, and I am sorry if I did offend you. What I was trying to say is that it is an Atheistic view that Animals and better that people (or that we are equal). I wasn't saying all Atheist felt this way.

Click to expand...

_ 
_Whoah... So much I want to say in response to this, but in the interests of not getting this thread locked and not getting TOO far off topic... I won't. Suffice to say that I (and most atheists, I would guess) do NOT want pity and are very happy with the life and choices they have made. I'm very happy to live my life accountable to myself only._

_In regards to PETA... I think they spend a lot of time bad mouthing and spouting propaganda that could more usefully be used to actually help make a difference. There is definately a fanatical section of PETA, and they scare the bajeebers out of me. _

_PETA presents an entirely one-sided view to the public on many subjects, for example mulesing, which I know a lot about, and Rodeo, just to name a few. A lot of people mention that their horses seem quite happy when being ridden/handled etc, and PETA replies with "did the horse tell you that itself? You CAN'T be sure what your horse is feeling" and to me that works both ways. If we can't be sure our horses are happy then they surely can't be sure they are unhappy... Duh._


----------



## Racker

I'm extremely happy I'm not an atheist.


----------



## HorseSavvy

I hate PETA with a burning passion. I'm totally against animal abuse, don't get me wrong, but PETA is insane!! They escalate everything to an unbelievable level and blow everything out of proportion! And my Lord those quotes?? Sheesh! Who says that?! I'm sorry to all of you who support PETA, I just think that they're very very extreme.


----------



## Go The Distance

Brumby said:


> *First let me say that I am sorry to hear that you are an Atheist.* Second, I didn't mean for it to sound offensive, and I am sorry if I did offend you. What I was trying to say is that it is an Atheistic view that Animals and better that people (or that we are equal). I wasn't saying all Atheist felt this way.


woah. excuse me. 

now listen, i dont want this to get this thread locked. you steped out of line in the beggining, im just expressing my views.

but ill let you know that im glad im an Atheist. just the same way you are glad to have 'found god', or whatever it is you believe in. its kinda like saying "oh, im sorry your jewish." or "sorry to hear your a muslim. sucks that you don't believe what I believe. so it must be wrong." its not that 'i havn't gotten a connection with god' or that 'i worship the devil'. i dont follow christianity. i believe in theory, in evolution, in reason, in science. just like you believe in an all powerful being (or whatever you believe in. i am not jumping to conclusions.) 

It was my choice, and i will stay this way. 

i accept your apology, by the way. 

anyway, in regards to PETA.

honestly, they drive me up the wall. it sickens me that these people would harm, kill, and distroy the lives of other human beings inorder to save one chicken (foul, cow, whatever).


----------



## manhirwen

Brumby said:


> First let me say that I am sorry to hear that you are an Atheist.


I'm sorry too, Brumby, but I will not discuss in this thread what I am sorry about. =P

I'm just glad to hear that this forum isn't ran by Wackos! I wouldn't post in this forum if it was ran by PETA loving freaks, no offense to any of the PETA loving freaks in here.

And Go the Distance, I may be wrong but I thought Atheism was where you didn't believe in a higher being but it was Scientology that believes in evolution and science. Who knows maybe they're the same thing. Sorry if that was off topic.


----------



## county

Ever notice people that call others names are the ones that get the most upset when they think someones is calling them names? I don't think I've seen a thread with so much hatred in it.


----------



## Go The Distance

listen. please just let it go. its my choice, not yours, and really none of your business. Wild Spot hit the nail right on the head, thank you. never did i ever say anything belittling to you, or to whatever religion you follow. (thanks for adding an inaccurate statement, county. :| ) its my decision, and im very happy with the life i lead, and what i believe in. I take so much crap for it on almost a daily basis. i certainly do not need it here. 

i agree with manhirwen, i was a little skeptical about the people here when i started, you never know who is online! im glad to hear that alot of the people here share the same outlook on PETA.


----------



## county

I wasn't talking about you or any choices you make Go The Distance if you see yourself in my post thats 100% your deal.


----------



## Go The Distance

oh im sorry! i thought you where adressing me, LOL. i apologize!


----------



## Jessabel

I don't support PETA in the least, because they're all a bunch of whack jobs under a misguided sense of right and wrong. They think keeping domesticated animals as pets is somehow evil, not to mention keeping and riding horses. I don't understand this at all. Domestic cats, dogs and horses have completely carefree and easy lives (assuming their owners are responsible). They never have to worry about anything, _ever_. Everything they could ever want and need is provided for them. My cats get to go outside when the weather's nice, and they always stay close to the house. Don't you think if they were unhappy, they'd just run away? But they don't. And I don't see my animals as my property. They're not my slaves (if anything, I'm _their_ slave. lol) Dogs and horses seem to be fond of being domesticated, too. How does PETA think that's wrong? Their thought process is completely baffling.


----------



## jessetjames

what gets me is when they wanted eddie ice cream to substitute cows milk for human *Shakes Head* bunch of wack jobs. nothing about peta makes seance just a bunch of craziness that wrecks jobs sometimes.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse

PETA: People; Eat; Tasty; Animals LOL


----------



## wild_spot

> PETA: People; Eat; Tasty; Animals LOL


LOL!!! Love it :]


----------



## KTSpeedhorse

LOL Me too!!! Most us Montanans don't take well to these extreamist crack head PETA folks : )


----------



## county

Crack Head PETA folks? I know a few PETA members none are crack heads. Do know some horse owners that are though.


----------



## wild_spot

But you don't know every PETA member do you County? It has been said many times in this thread that not all are extremists, there is an extremist faction.


----------



## county

Nope don't know them all do you? And how was anyone to know that the oines you were talking about are crack heads? You didn't offer any proof in any way I saw. How do you know for a fact their crack heads?


----------



## wild_spot

I NEVER said the words crack heads in any of my posts. I mentioned that there is an extremist faction, as proven by the many illegal things they have done and still do.


----------



## county

Your right someone else called them crack heads sorry. But why would you think calling them names should be acceptable? There seems to be a lot of people here that feel the need to call names for anyone that doesn't think their way.


----------



## wild_spot

I also never called them names. Extremist faction is a factual term, they are a faction within an organistaion and their actions are extreme.


----------



## county

I'm not saying you called them names I'm wondering why you felt you should address me rather then the one that did the name calling if your actually against that?


----------



## wild_spot

I have never said wether i'm for or against calling names. I simply choose personally not to.


----------



## county

Which brings me back to my question. The reason you felt the need to address me was? I see people call others crack heads, I see people use the F word yet you feel no need to address them. I only gave my opinion of someone same as they did yet your need to address me was obvious. And I'm the one that wants to argue? Go try and sell that one somewhere else I'm not buying it.


----------



## wild_spot

Ah, I did adress Brooke, did you not see it? I told her not to get mad. 

If you look through this thread, and most others I post in County, you will see that I address a lot of people. It's an integral part of having a conversation. It's a little hard to have a discussion when people don't reply or address other people. 

I do beleive you mentioned in the post I 'addressed' that you know some horse people who are crackheads?


----------



## county

So you only have a problem when I address people?

Ya I know some horse people who were busted for crack.


----------



## brookelovesparelli

& all so i'll probably get bashed the sarvo by wild spot. lolsa


----------



## wild_spot

Fair enough then. 

I have no problem when you address people. I do have a problem when you are anyone else attack people.

I'm out of this thread for now, we're just going round in circles.


----------



## county

I'm the same way I also have a problem with people attacking others and calling them names.


----------



## wild_spot

Glad we agree.


----------



## JokerGoddess

I don't like Peta for multiple reasons myself... They don't try to adopt out the animals they 'rescue'. Last year, from government records, they only adopted out a total of 7 animals out of a little over 2,000. They get around, what was it... 7 million? ish dollars a year on budget, and spend it on big freezers for dead bodies and cremating services. They donate money to federally convicted arsonists groups, who have burned down research labs among other things. The co-founder lady Newkirk took away a few blind people's seeing eye dogs. The list goes on... The lady's 'motto' is to rid of milk, eggs, fur, etc etc including pet ownership... In short she doesn't want ANY animals around. So their pet rescue mission statement is completely out of place. = / Sadly many people do still believe in them.


----------



## xkatex

I've never liked PETA... ever. I guess they are protesting the use of exotic animals in the Kraft commercials...are you kidding me? Some people have too much time on their hands or sniffed too many sharpies. Just my two cents.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse

I said crack heads Country. It was a figure of speech not meant to be taken literally. Country likes to cause trouble : )


----------



## Spastic_Dove

True story, KT


----------



## NicoleS11

KTSpeedhorse said:


> I said crack heads Country. It was a figure of speech not meant to be taken literally. Country likes to cause trouble : )


i agree...


----------



## county

I think some people like to call names then back pedal about it.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I don't think she back pedaled about the name calling. 
I think she clarified the name calling.


----------



## NicoleS11

how was that back pedaling? If any thing she owned up to it and admited it was her that said that... and i agree it was a figure of speech...hell i say that some times about people to...


----------



## county

Hey I was just saying a figure of speech didn't mean it literally.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

county said:


> Hey I was just saying a figure of speech didn't mean it literally.




...what?

I get the impression you were trying to make a point with this...but I don't really see what it was.


----------



## county

Thats exactly the way I felt about the crack head remark. Funny how lifes a two way street.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

No, it's not really funny. I think every one of us here is aware of that fact.


----------



## county

Hey it was just a figure of speech didn't mean its actually funny.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Alright then, sorry to have misunderstood you.


See how easy that was?


----------



## county

Never said it wasn't could all be a misunderstanding I'm not into the whole calling names thing, posting things like F---ing etc. its a whole new way of having a conversation to me.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

When did anyone ever post profanity? 

I haven't seen anyone get away with profanity on this board.


----------



## county

Maybe you haven't seen any but I have in the " Horse Talk " section for instance. Post #77 in the helmet thread. Where I live thats considered profanity.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I have to say that's the first time I have seen anyone get away with profanity on here.

Personally, I'm not bothered by profanity, I'm just not used to seeing it on such a moderated board.


----------



## county

I'm not really bothered by it either just have to laugh when I see people use it and call names then say I'm the one trying to pick fights. Can't take them seriously at all.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

It's very easy to pick a fight and not use profanity as well as use profanity with no intentions of picking a fight. I think it's all a matter of what you are used to hearing like you pointed out.


----------



## county

So do you feel name calling and profanity on here should be OK to do?


----------



## Spastic_Dove

No. I am just saying that those who do not use profanity can pick a fight just as easily as those who do.


----------



## wild_spot

> those who do not use profanity can pick a fight just as easily as those who do


Well said and I definately agree.


----------



## county

I also agree, I do think those who feel the need to use profanity prove their not real bright though.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I don't think profanity has anything to do with intelligence.


----------



## county

I think its stupid and I look down on those who use it.


----------



## wild_spot

I agree, profanity has no bearing on intelligence. 

Sometimes no other word will suffice... lol! Though mostly I say it to myself!


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Well that's fine that you do. 

The problem with profanity is that people tend to ignore your point if you are swearing at them. It is a poor tool for debating or trying to prove a point. The words themselves, I feel, have no bearing on intelligence.


----------



## county

So if its has no bearing why is it looked down upon to use in an intelligent conversation? If the persons smart enough to converse without it why use it?


----------



## county

I posted before I saw your answer. I agree I totally ignore their opinions but I also think their not very bright. Just a figure of speech of course.


----------



## wild_spot

So if you heard a Nobel Prize winner swear, you would think they weren't very bright? You must underestimate a lot of people if that is your benchmark for intelligence.


----------



## wild_spot

Also, how is that a figure of speech? Maybe you need to brush up on the definition.


----------



## county

Or maybe you should brush up on the world doesn't have to define things by your standards.


----------



## Shawneen

GAG ME! PETA is everywhere trying to accuse abuse etc in anything that has to do with animals. I think it is just to get publicity and make more $$ (donations etc). If they admitted there was nothing going on in a certain sport - no one would contribute anymore.

My husband and I are getting into raising bucking bulls. They were supposed to have some kind of demonstration outside of a PBR event - I forget how long ago. They have been INVITED numerous times to come and see how these bulls are treated. They have respectfully declined every time, yet they still point the finger.

They make me sick - they should concentrate more on going after the reports of animal abuse that go through the SPCA and help them investigate rather than make unproven accusations against specific sports as a whole. How many times have you seen a horse standing in a tiny pen in the rain with no shelter and mud with very little room to move??? THAT is where they could do some good.


----------



## wild_spot

lol, what?

Definitions are pretty standardly accepted as true... At least that's what they taught me in school :]

Along with good sentence structure.


----------



## county

What they taught you in school and sentence structure has nothing to do with the original topic. Or isn't that important today? But by all means bring up grammar and spelling a lot of people do when they have nothing else.


----------



## Shawneen

wow I didn't realize what I was walking into here - sorry to interrupt, I think. I only read the first page, I didn't see the others.

FYI I cuss like a sailor, yet I have a very high IQ


----------



## wild_spot

Lol. I mentioned sentence structure as I had a hard time understanding your previous post. Not because I 'have nothing else'.

I do believe you were the one who originally went off topic, talking about name calling and profanity in other threads.


----------



## wild_spot

And kudos to you, Shawneen :]


----------



## Shawneen

I'm not sure what the argument was over - I am too lazy to flip back pages. But let's move forward eh? I hate to see people fighting


----------



## wild_spot

Fine by me :]


----------



## county

I beleive the name calling and profanity I mentioned was off topic.

If you don't understand what I post and want to do just ask and I'll explain it. I admit there are some posts I also have trouble understanding.


----------



## wild_spot

Will do in the future.


----------



## Kentucky

Casper Star-Tribune Online - Homepage Lead 
I found this interesting on the Peta debate.


----------



## Shawneen

Hmmmmm curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## wild_spot

^^^ reminds me of alice in wonderland. lol.


----------



## Shawneen

hahaha thats where i got it from LOL


----------



## welshpony15

Wow this is one very long and somewhat offtopic thread in some parts! But entertaining and informative nevertheless! 

I personally had no idea about PETA. I'd heard the name before once or twice (call me a little 'behind' *rolls eyes*) but never actually knew what it was.. thank goodness I read this thread and checked it out myself! Like the majority of you, I have to agree that PETA is just well.. crazily extremist. I'm gob-smacked actually!


----------



## Shawneen

I think I said it before - can't remember, but if PETA and SHARK spent all their energy helping the SPCA investigate all their reports, they would be doing a lot more good, rather than finger pointing and trying to shut down every sport that involves animals with false accusations.
JMO


----------



## KTSpeedhorse

PETA.....People Eating Tasty Animals. Support your local rancher : )


----------



## wild_spot

Mmmm. Love those tasty animals. 

:]


----------



## CheshireKitty

I really don't see how peta does any good. They're all way too radical about the way they go about everything. Plus I love my meat so long as it is raised and culled humanely.


----------



## Whipple

I just got address labels in the mail. Free! So PETA is good for something.


----------



## Solon

PETA could have been a group that did good. All it stands for now is a militant type of group that uses overly aggressive ways to get their point across. Oh, and they also kill off animals themselves and actually get caught doing it (remember the scandal about them putting the dogs/cats down and they tried to deny it?).

They have such a bad taste (pun intended you tasty animal folks!) associated with their name that even if they could turn around and do some good, not many would care. They need to clean their act up.

I hold a fishing kids event to get kids hooked on fishing and being in the outdoors with their families. Many of these kids are low-income families that don't have the means to buy equipment to go fishing. We provide them with fishing poles that they get to keep so that they can go out fishing.

PETA was going to protest the event a couple of years ago because they said the fish hooks hurt the fish. Our local political reps got involved and told PETA exactly how it would look for them to deny an event that did something to help keep kids out of trouble and start being with their families. PETA backed off and never threatened to boycott another fishing event.

The sad fact is there is an over-population of domestic pets in the world and not enough people out there to adopt them and not enough room in most facilities to house them forever. Education is the best thing any group can do. Spay/neuter your pets. Not all this media crap PETA likes to pull.


----------



## doseydoe

county said:


> I'm confused about the law in Or. So your saying people can abandon a horse to starve etc. as long as its in a feild? I assume they have to at least own the feild?


No, you can't leave an animal to starve to death in a field even if it is your own. ( here in Oregon) It just takes the officials a little more time than what most would like, to do something about it.  Does that clear this? I have read the animal rights , abuse and neglect laws and although I can not give you the exact ordinance numbers, it says that it is against the law to abandon an animal, horse, cow etc.ect.


----------



## macnachtan

PETA was the backer behind ELF. ELF is the group that burnt down the local horse slaughter plant and the BLM Wild Horse corrals here in our area. OK so maybe the slaughter plant was a good thing because the guy never rebuilt. But the adoption center did nothing wrong. The really bad thing is that in the slaughter plant fire 27 horses were burnt alive and in the BLM fire 6 horses were burnt alive. When asked about the senseless killings of these horses, the reply was "A few must die so that many might live"...And that's ethical treatment? I think NOT!

You can read all about ELF here. It also speaks of the BLM fire and the Cavel West (slaughter plant) fire.

Earth Liberation Front (ELF)

Look for this listed towards the bottom:

July 21, 1997
Redmond, OR
Arson of Cavel West meat packing plant in Redmond. Estimated cost over $1 million. Joint ALF/ELF claim.
Nov. 29, 1997
Hines, OR
Arsonists destroy a U.S. Bureau of Land Management horse barn, chutes, pens and equipment. Four hundred horses are released, but they are later recaptured. The Earth Liberation Front and the Animal Liberation Front take joint responsibility. Damages: $474,000. 

Note from me: The adoption center is only about 200 yards from Hwy 20. When the 400 horses were released. Many of them crossed the Hwy. That is a major truck route. How none of them got hit is beyond me. The reason the place burn to the ground and was not discovered until morning is that its about 7 miles from Hines in a secluded area and was done at night.


Here is more about it here too....

Arsonists Strike BLM Burns Adoption Center

However there needs to be a correction there. Loyd Mullholland, who I knew, worked there at the time. He told me that the saddle horses that they used for working the wild horses were stalled in the barn and where lost when the barn burnt.

The Horse: Sentencing for Slaughter Plant Arsonist Postponed

The Horse: Animal Liberation Front Arsonists Sentenced to 12 Years




Its sad that, despite these horrendous acts that PETA supports, they are still taking in million of dollars in donations.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

lol. Hell no, I'm not gonna read the 8+ pages of comments because I can only imagine the arguments stemming from this thread. I'm just here to state my opinion.

First of all... "The optimum human population of earth is zero." Well, then why aren't these people just killing themselves?? I don't know, makes sense to me. It'd be a good start anyway.

"Acceptable crimes"? No comment.

And one more point - If no animals were ever killed EVER and just left to be, our world would be overpopulated beyond belief, and we'd be up to our ears in _dead_ animals because there would be an enormous lack of resources (ie. food, shelter, habitat, etc.).

Two of my favorite shirts: 
PETA - People Eating Tasty Animals
and
Meat is Murder. _Tasty, tasty murder._

=)


----------



## macnachtan

shannonsevenfold said:


> lol. Hell no, i'm not gonna read the 8+ pages of comments because i can only imagine the arguments stemming from this thread. I'm just here to state my opinion.
> 
> First of all... "the optimum human population of earth is zero." well, then why aren't these people just killing themselves?? I don't know, makes sense to me. It'd be a good start anyway.
> 
> "acceptable crimes"? No comment.
> 
> And one more point - if no animals were ever killed ever and just left to be, our world would be overpopulated beyond belief, and we'd be up to our ears in _dead_ animals because there would be an enormous lack of resources (ie. Food, shelter, habitat, etc.).
> 
> Two of my favorite shirts:
> Peta - people eating tasty animals
> and
> meat is murder. _tasty, tasty murder._
> 
> =)




Amen sister!!!!


----------



## xilikeggs0

Whipple said:


> I just got address labels in the mail. Free! So PETA is good for something.


 They've sent me a dime or a nickel before.


----------



## masatisan

"Let's raise awareness by showing people meat is murder!"

Right....

More like "Let's turn people against us by acting like nutjobs and being massive hypocrites!"


----------



## macnachtan

masatisan said:


> "Let's raise awareness by showing people meat is murder!"
> 
> Right....
> 
> More like "Let's turn people against us by acting like nutjobs and being massive hypocrites!"



Hum....looks like Hannibal Lector's fridge! ROTF!

BTW, masatisan, did you know that your second "natural" in your signature is missing it's "r"? :-?


----------



## Solon

HA HA HA! Hannibal Lector's fridge! Good one!


----------



## macnachtan

Solon said:


> HA HA HA! Hannibal Lector's fridge! Good one!



Yep... all we need is the fava beans and the chianti and we're set! 

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Solon

I just watched that movie the other night. When he says that and does that weird thing with his tongue it FREAKS me out!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

*Alrighty...*

To the people who say the milk is evil or what the -bleep- ever:

I made a video at work last night that I'm going to try to upload later when it's not 6 AM. Saying that milk is animal cruelty because it hurts the cows is just ignorant. I work on a dairy farm, and we have one cow that will stand in the barn and bellow and cry so loud the barn shakes until she gets milked because she is milking so heavy right now. I didn't think a cow was capable of making such a heartbreaking noise. She's *in pain*. They HAVE to be milked. I videoed her last night AS WELL AS showing what happens when they don't get milked (i.e., They basically explode).

I just thought I'd share this. Something to think about. (This isn't to say specifically the people on here that might think milk is evil, just the crazy PETA people around the world. This is one of their favorite arguments right now.)


----------



## macnachtan

ShannonSevenfold said:


> *Alrighty...*
> 
> To the people who say the milk is evil or what the -bleep- ever:
> 
> I made a video at work last night that I'm going to try to upload later when it's not 6 AM. Saying that milk is animal cruelty because it hurts the cows is just ignorant. I work on a dairy farm, and we have one cow that will stand in the barn and bellow and cry so loud the barn shakes until she gets milked because she is milking so heavy right now. I didn't think a cow was capable of making such a heartbreaking noise. She's *in pain*. They HAVE to be milked. I videoed her last night AS WELL AS showing what happens when they don't get milked (i.e., They basically explode).
> 
> I just thought I'd share this. Something to think about. (This isn't to say specifically the people on here that might think milk is evil, just the crazy PETA people around the world. This is one of their favorite arguments right now.)


Oh I agree. If not milked they will go two ways. They will get sick or they will dry up. But either way there is allot of pain in the process.


----------



## Sharpie

PETA is an "animal rights" organization. Ie, they think that an animal should have the same rights as a human. Therefore: no keeping pets (slavery), no riding (slavery), no eating meat (murder), milk (slavery), or eggs (slavery AND murder). Their idea of 'ethical treatment' means that no human should interact or have any effect on an animal's life whatsoever. We should just leave all animals alone in nature, and make up for the cruelty we've done via domestication by 'ending their suffering at the hands of man,' so basically, kill all domestic animals. That's their whole "Better dead than fed" thing.

I pretty much think ALL animal RIGHTS organizations are extreme. PETA especially.

I'm an "animal welfare" person, meaning that I think we should treat animals well, but that when it comes down to saving a rabbit or saving a person, I think that the person's life is more valuable in principle. Granted, depending on the person, I might choose the rabbit.  That does not mean I condone any sort of cruelty, neglect or mistreatment. It does mean that I think it's perfectly okay to 'use' animals as pets, food, or friends. It seems to me that most animals are pretty happy with the situation too. I mean, though humanity, cows, chickens, horses, cats and dogs have become some of the most successful and widespread species on the face of the planet! Zebras, who aren't so keen on being domesticated, are endangered. 

So, unlike PETA (all animal-human interaction is bad) I think association with humans is a pretty sweet deal for animals. The thing that really bugs me is the ignorance and 'we love puppies' BS propaganda and lies they use to get their billions of dollars in contributions annually. Just think of what that money could do if it were actually dedicated to actually helping animals!


----------



## StormyBlues

Haven't read any of the posts except the first, but I HATE peta, they are ragging Horse Racing, but don't mind about 30 horses in a feild where they are not being taken care of, PETA is stupid and has never had good intentions in my mind


----------



## DarkEquine

PETA annoys me almost as much as WIRES (in Australia) do! Their opinion is that, if a wild animal is injured and rehabilitated, but CANNOT be re-introduced back into the wild...they should be put to sleep! 
According to them, all zoos and wildlife sanctuaries should be shut down and all the animals there euthanized. ugh, if they were running the show, then the Prezwalski's horse would have become extinct looooong ago!!!!


----------



## macnachtan

DarkEquine said:


> PETA annoys me almost as much as WIRES (in Australia) do! Their opinion is that, if a wild animal is injured and rehabilitated, but CANNOT be re-introduced back into the wild...they should be put to sleep!
> According to them, all zoos and wildlife sanctuaries should be shut down and all the animals there euthanized. ugh, if they were running the show, then the Prezwalski's horse would have become extinct looooong ago!!!!


Blimey! Sounds almost like WIRES are *worse* than PeTA!

By the way, congratulations on getting over your injury and back in the saddle. Well done!


----------



## DarkEquine

macnachtan said:


> Blimey! Sounds almost like WIRES are *worse* than PeTA!
> 
> By the way, congratulations on getting over your injury and back in the saddle. Well done!


Aww, thanks Macnachtan! It took me almost 3 months to get there! Stupid Netball...

Yeah, WIRES are quite extremist when you think about it. I'm a keeper at a wildlife sanctuary in NSW, and we were promised two red kangaroo joeys from the RSPCA. Their mum's had been killed in the Black Saturday bushfires and we were going to give them a good home with our resident mob. (we've got about 50 free-ranging on a 25 acre enclosure)
But about 3 weeks before we were due to recieve them - WIRES contacted us and told us that the joeys had been surrendered and destroyed, saying that because they were orphaned so young, they would never be able to be returned to the wild. ugh.

They were also quite rude to our manager, telling her that she should prevent any and all reproduction within the mob from now on and surrender any surplus animals for 'release or disposal' as he put it!!!!


----------



## macnachtan

DarkEquine said:


> WIRES are quite extremist when you think about it.



What does WIRES stand for?


----------



## DarkEquine

WIRES = Wildlife Information Rescue and Information Service.


----------



## macnachtan

DarkEquine said:


> WIRES = Wildlife Information Rescue and Information Service.


Wow. They sure like that "information" word. Don't they?


----------



## Kentucky

the word information is often used for propaganda by some governments and groups. And it fits them to a T


----------



## DarkEquine

macnachtan said:


> Wow. They sure like that "information" word. Don't they?


Oops! Sorry, that last 'information' was meant to be 'education'

So....Wildlife Information Resuce and Education Service.


----------



## macnachtan

DarkEquine said:


> Oops! Sorry, that last 'information' was meant to be 'education'
> 
> So....Wildlife Information Resuce and Education Service.


Education? They are supposed to be educating people?

Heaven help us!


----------



## Kentucky

macnachtan said:


> Education? They are supposed to be educating people?
> 
> Heaven help us!


+1 on that


----------



## aynelson

farmpony84 said:


> I think that PETA was originally formed with good intentions and then the loons took over... just my opinion though...


LOL! You said it!


----------



## macnachtan

You are correct actually. PeTA is a branch off from "Actors and Others for Animals". They were originally a good group. I was a member at one time...*YEARS* ago. But when they started going over the edge, I left.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

i dont know much about PETA but i would never follow them from what ive heard...



and their advertising is way too sexual and .... kjhsdfiusd yuck


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

if they arent sexual they are visually inappropriate..




like the 'meat is murder' ad

for the sake of the younger members im not going to post the images on here, 




i found it incredibly disturbing...shudder


----------



## macnachtan

ilovemyhorsies said:


> if they arent sexual they are visually inappropriate..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like the 'meat is murder' ad
> 
> for the sake of the younger members im not going to post the images on here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found it incredibly disturbing...shudder



And what about the two ads. One about "You mommy kills" and the other one geared towards teens with some one holding a bloody knife and the words "Question authority" under it? I have both of these in my computer if anyone is interested. They were both PeTA ads


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I don't even mind the scare tactics. 
It's their basic core values that worry me.


----------



## Kentucky

Spastic_Dove said:


> I don't even mind the scare tactics.
> It's their basic core values that worry me.


Well said I like that and will have to remember that. I will use it.


----------



## alli09

I believe that some of the people that work for PETA have good intentions and some don't.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

You're probably right. But as an organization they have killed a ridiculous amount of animals. Perfectly healthy animals that would make great pets. I think if you believe in animal rights and want to better animals places in this world there are better ways to do it then joining PETA.


----------



## alli09

MN, They have to put the animals down because they bring in SOOO many animals.They save as many as they can and at least they are dying humanely instead of starving to death, which is probably the reason why PETA rescued them.


----------



## deineria

I am a 14 yr vegetarian and a former vegan. I do rescue for all sorts of animals, large and small. We used sexed semen for our cow, so we do not have bull calves that when sold will go to slaughter - lol! I mean, I am serious about animals being treated kindly and not thought of as food; and with all of that said, I am not a PETA supporter because I care more about human beings. They protest in ways that scare children and honestly, as a group, care more for animal welfare than the welfare of children. I cannot support of that mentality.
Animals are not humans, and people must come first. I like that PETA has been able to help animals, but so do other organizations without humanizing animals and animalizing people. 
I think people do need to remember that may not have seen situations some PETA people have that the extreme mistreatment and torture of animals can and will cause extreme reactions in people that care so much, but usually, they, as a group, take it too far and are just to extreme.
I've seen situations that made me want to go "PETA" on the folks responsible, it is true.
At the end of the day, they are not a group I'd consider being a member of though. 
They have done some good, but they could have done a lot more good and had a better public image if they would exercise better control and use balance.

In addition, sometimes, as mentioned above, their stance on euthanizing animals is way off track, as in the case of the dogs mistreated by Michael Vick.


----------



## alli09

deineria said:


> I am a 14 yr vegetarian and a former vegan. I do rescue for all sorts of animals, large and small. We used sexed semen for our cow, so we do not have bull calves that when sold will go to slaughter - lol! I mean, I am serious about animals being treated kindly and not thought of as food; and with all of that said, I am not a PETA supporter because I care more about human beings. They protest in ways that scare children and honestly, as a group, care more for animal welfare than the welfare of children. I cannot support of that mentality.
> Animals are not humans, and people must come first. I like that PETA has been able to help animals, but so do other organizations without humanizing animals and animalizing people.
> I think people do need to remember that may not have seen situations some PETA people have that the extreme mistreatment and torture of animals can and will cause extreme reactions in people that care so much, but usually, they, as a group, take it too far and are just to extreme.
> I've seen situations that made me want to go "PETA" on the folks responsible, it is true.
> At the end of the day, they are not a group I'd consider being a member of though.
> They have done some good, but they could have done a lot more good and had a better public image if they would exercise better control and use balance.
> 
> In addition, sometimes, as mentioned above, their stance on euthanizing animals is way off track, as in the case of the dogs mistreated by Michael Vick.


you can't help everyone at once.I would we so stressed if I tried taking on getting animals and humans the help they needed.Some people choose to help people and some people choose to help animals.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Alli09 - PETA Kills Animals? at Deceiver.com

PETA Kills Animals | PetaKillsAnimals.com
Better dead than fed, PETA says

PETA Kills Animals -- And It's A Felony

I'm sorry, but I don't think that they're just dealing with extreme cases here. Ignore the inflammatory bs in these articles, but all the same it doesn't show a good side of PETA.


----------



## lillie

well, i am a member of peta, and i think they do a lot of good. there are people with extreme views in every organization. and in actual fact, i do question the right of humans to think thier needs are more important than the needs of animals. but i dont take this to the extremes of bombing buildings etc. however, i am all for a group that tries to help the living standards of animals, and educate people as to the conditions in which far too many animals live. unfortuneately extreme acts do tend to take puplic support away from thier cause on occassion, but overall, i think they are a very good organization. i just wish they would do more for the horse, ie the living and working conditions of horses in some countries are truly appalling.


----------



## lacyloo

PETA is a joke.C'mon animals are equal to humans?
What other extreme tactics are they going to use next to get their point across? Mass suicide? 
Posing nude with meat or fur on your body is despicable.

If they truly wanted to do good they should stop worrying about slaughter houses,rodeos,circuses ect.. and focus on starving,abused animals.
But noooo all they want to talk about is "fur is murder" , "meat is murder"ect... yada yada bull crap.

Yet people STILL donate to this organization which as of right now hasn't accomplished jack with the fur/meat industry.


----------



## lillie

i havent heard of peta killing but i dont think peta would have killed the ones who were healthy. to be honest it just emphasizes the point of unwanted animals being bred. i would obviously prefer no animal be put down, but i would far prefer that if because of funding issues, and being inundated with unwanted animals that cant be rehomed, it is better to sacrafice as humanely as possible, the lives of those who are elderly and infirm..than to continue life at the expense of many other animals who arein need of rescue form horrific conditions. on a down side of peta, as a horse owner, i too get annoyed at the comments directed to horse ownership; a lot of thier members dont appear to differentiate between good kind responsible ownership, but blanket us all together. but still, i would support peta, they are doing a thankless task on behalf of a lot of animals who cant speak out for themselves, and that is something that more people need to do.


----------



## Lis

Somehow I just can't believe that all but 7 or so out over 2000 were unadoptable. Now I'm all for rescues stopping this silly thing of keeping animals alive when it's obvious they're never going to be rehomed. There is a white bully ***** in a rescue near me who will be around the same age as my Indy who is nearly two and she will never be rehomed and will be in that kennel for the rest of her life which is just cruel to me. 
Humans are more important than animals all though there are a lot of humans that need putting down. I'm a meat eater but I know my food probably hasn't had the best of lives but I'll campaign to improve their lives not to end slaughter. Peta appear to me as a fanatical group and should be treated as such and closed down because they're terrorists.


----------



## gypsygirl

i hate peta & i dont feel like going into that right now, but i just feel like there are so many other GOOD groups you could belong to besides peta !


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

I saw an newsreport about a PETA member getting a little boys attention by offering a free happy meal with Ronald McDonald with a bloody knife and chicken. The mother was furious as she should be. Why would you do that to a little boy. They are a disgrace and those that stand behind PETA stand behind their terrorist/disgraceful acts. I can understand wanting better treatment for animals but find a better group to stand behind and Really make a difference.


----------



## nrhareiner

PETA= People Eating Tasty Animals.

Think that sums it up quite well.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

ROFL, does anyone ever listen to the comedian Doug Stanhope? He does a PRICELESS bit on PETA and it's so true. It's been awhile since I listened to it, but it goes basically like this:

"I'm so sick of these **** activists. You have PETA out there trying to get lobsters the right to vote or some BS, and they're so fanatical tits to the wind that they change my opinion on things on principal alone. I like animals, I don't want to hurt animals! But now I'm late for work because you've chained yourself to a roadblock like a moron, and it makes me want to kill the first furry thing I see as violently as possible just to make a point!"

Obviously he does it WAY better, if anyone's heard it they'll know what I mean. And it's so true - people get so annoyed by fanatical activism, it actually causes a reverse effect and makes people who normally DO care completely irritated and opposed just because of the extremeism.


----------



## SmoothTrails

Sharpie said:


> PETA is an "animal rights" organization. Ie, they think that an animal should have the same rights as a human. Therefore: no keeping pets (slavery), no riding (slavery), no eating meat (murder), milk (slavery), or eggs (slavery AND murder). Their idea of 'ethical treatment' means that no human should interact or have any effect on an animal's life whatsoever. We should just leave all animals alone in nature, and make up for the cruelty we've done via domestication by 'ending their suffering at the hands of man,' so basically, kill all domestic animals. That's their whole "Better dead than fed" thing.
> 
> I pretty much think ALL animal RIGHTS organizations are extreme. PETA especially.
> 
> I'm an "animal welfare" person, meaning that I think we should treat animals well, but that when it comes down to saving a rabbit or saving a person, I think that the person's life is more valuable in principle. Granted, depending on the person, I might choose the rabbit.  That does not mean I condone any sort of cruelty, neglect or mistreatment. It does mean that I think it's perfectly okay to 'use' animals as pets, food, or friends. It seems to me that most animals are pretty happy with the situation too. I mean, though humanity, cows, chickens, horses, cats and dogs have become some of the most successful and widespread species on the face of the planet! Zebras, who aren't so keen on being domesticated, are endangered.
> 
> So, unlike PETA (all animal-human interaction is bad) I think association with humans is a pretty sweet deal for animals. The thing that really bugs me is the ignorance and 'we love puppies' BS propaganda and lies they use to get their billions of dollars in contributions annually. Just think of what that money could do if it were actually dedicated to actually helping animals!


I GREE 100% I am all for animal rights, and any animal producer should be because it allows for better production and easier to handl animals. I'm 100% AGAINST animal rights. They are not people, but they should be treated with respect. They do not have the same rights as humans and I would never consider the life of a child as the same value of an animal's life.


----------



## alli09

MN Tigerstripes said:


> Alli09 - PETA Kills Animals? at Deceiver.com
> 
> PETA Kills Animals | PetaKillsAnimals.com
> Better dead than fed, PETA says
> 
> PETA Kills Animals -- And It's A Felony
> 
> I'm sorry, but I don't think that they're just dealing with extreme cases here. Ignore the inflammatory bs in these articles, but all the same it doesn't show a good side of PETA.


well of course it doesn't.The people that made those sites are going to make PETA look as bad as they can because of the fact that they are turning people vegan.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Kind of like how PETA makes everything look as bad as they can, even if it means completely false information and blatant disregard for anyone elses opinion? :roll:


----------



## nrhareiner

One of the tours I was did the group where what you all call Vegan. There was a different term for them back then. They tried to make everyone on tour to eat that way. If you had any meat they would where gone. Things is they could not do that to the drivers which I was one of and we would get out our grills and get a big juicy stake and grill out. **** them off to no end but there was nothing they could do. That was really one of the best tours I have even done.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Fine, here is some proof right from the source (from HSUS and PETA):

We have no ethical obligation to preserve the different breeds of livestock produced through selective breeding ...One generation and out. We have no problems with the extinction of domestic animals. They are creations of human selective breeding.
- Animal People News (May 1, 1993) 



Arson, property destruction, burglary, and theft are ‘acceptable crimes’ when used for the animal cause.
- PETA co-founder Alex Pacheco lists the “acceptable” tactics to fight for animal rights, Associated Press (January 3, 1989) 



My whole goal is for humans to have as little contact as possible with animals.
- Associated Press (December 7, 1998) Gary Yourofsky
Humane Education Lecturer


In the end, I think it would be lovely if we stopped this whole notion of pets altogether.
- Newsday (February 21, 1988) 


Humans have grown like a cancer. We're the biggest blight on the face of the earth.
- Washingtonian magazine (February 1, 1990) 


To me, it doesn't sound like PETA just wants us to be Vegan. (Hell, I have a few anti-PETA Vegan friends)
They want all animals to be "free" and think humans are a cancer. 

They say that they wouldnt support animal testing even if it cured AIDS...I wonder if they'd support vivisection on humans if it cured HYPP, Lethal White, Leukemia in cats...


----------



## alli09

You are making it seem like everyone in PETA is like that.Some are idiots, but some are really in it for the help of the animals.There are a lot of famous people that are a part of PETA and they REALLY care about the animals and are doing a lot to help them.


----------



## alli09

nrhareiner said:


> One of the tours I was did the group where what you all call Vegan. There was a different term for them back then. They tried to make everyone on tour to eat that way. If you had any meat they would where gone. Things is they could not do that to the drivers which I was one of and we would get out our grills and get a big juicy stake and grill out. **** them off to no end but there was nothing they could do. That was really one of the best tours I have even done.


so it was a vegan tour and they got upset when people would eat meat? BIG shocker.


----------



## MangoRoX87

All PETA does is make a lot of good people hate them. Its kinda like SHARK, some group against rodeo. They pick and prod at all the not so good parts of rodeo, but refuse to look at other events like barrel racing that have no harm to the animal (when with a good rider, and good footing, etc). They freaked when a bronc broke its leg, but refused to look at the kindness of the pick up men patting him, removing his halter and ropes, and trying to move him away from the noise to have him be put down in a better setting.
thats just my opinion


----------



## nrhareiner

alli09 said:


> so it was a vegan tour and they got upset when people would eat meat? BIG shocker.


No it was a rock tour and they tried to force their views on the crew, band and support. Did not work with the drivers. They needed us more then we needed them. That is the problem with people like that. I do not care what they eat but when they tried to make the rest of the crew eat what they wanted. That was too fare.


----------



## kevinshorses

alli09 said:


> You are making it seem like everyone in PETA is like that.Some are idiots, but some are really in it for the help of the animals.There are a lot of famous people that are a part of PETA and they REALLY care about the animals and are doing a lot to help them.


They THINK they are doing alot to help them but in thier ignorance they usually do as much harm as they do good. Just because famous people are in an organization doesn't make it good. Most of the time, in my opinion, it does the opposite.


----------



## alli09

kevinshorses said:


> They THINK they are doing alot to help them but in thier ignorance they usually do as much harm as they do good. Just because famous people are in an organization doesn't make it good. Most of the time, in my opinion, it does the opposite.


what I meant by that is some of them have very good intentions like the famous people.They actually care and they aren't doing most of the ridiculous things the other people are doing.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Well considering those are quotes from the president of PETA and other higher ups in the organization, I think that is good enough reason to find a differant group if you want to try and help animals. 

If the people who manage the funds and decide what gets done are corrupt, it doesnt matter if there are other people with good intentions that got drug into it.


----------



## kevinshorses

alli09 said:


> what I meant by that is some of them have very good intentions like the famous people.They actually care and they aren't doing most of the ridiculous things the other people are doing.


YOu can't be as naive as you sound. The famous people are the ones raising the money for the crazies to go out and burn down mink farmes and spike trees and all that other bull****. They know what goes on and they approve of it and use thier faces and persona's to get people like you to donate to them.

If you want to make a difference then do it on your own. go to a local non-affiliated animal shelter and donate a hundred dollars worth of dog food.


----------



## nrhareiner

kevinshorses said:


> If you want to make a difference then do it on your own. go to a local non-affiliated animal shelter and donate a hundred dollars worth of dog food.


I have done this for years along with being a foster home for our local small animal rescue. I refuse to give cash but go and buy feed cat litter treats and so on and take them in to the shelters or rescue for the animals. This make a huge difference and it is local so you can see what your $$ is doing and who it is helping. You have much more control.


----------



## alli09

lol I've never donated to PETA.I don't agree with what SOME of the people do.The famous people don't give money so they can go out and do those things.They give money to help with all the stuff that they make for PETA.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Allie, I am sure you have the animals best interest in mind. There is no doubt in my mind about that. However I am wondering why it matters what the famous people are doing? PETA is a big name. As is HSUS. In general, "Famous people" are going to donate to large organizations. I don't think that when people donate their money, they necessarily look into the organization enough. We see enough times when so called rescues get tons of donations and then end up getting closed down months later because they have too many mouths to feed or their horses we're continuing to be neglected. Just because something looks good on the outside does not mean it is benefiting the cause. 

So my question is why support PETA when it's president and funders put human lives at risk and have blatantly said they wouldn't mind if our pets stopped existing because it is unnatural...? Why not instead support organizations who truly put the animals first? 

I'm not trying to bash you or anything, Im actually curious. People seem to donate to organizations and "support" them with no real basis. Sure they may have good intentions, but in organizations that big, there are always politics and your looneys.


----------



## kevinshorses

alli09 said:


> lol I've never donated to PETA.I don't agree with what SOME of the people do.The famous people don't give money so they can go out and do those things.They give money to help with all the stuff that they make for PETA.


I think you're living in the perfect state for you. The last sentence doesn't make any sense to me. Your arguments are a bit idiotic and tiresome.


----------



## alli09

kevinshorses said:


> I think you're living in the perfect state for you. The last sentence doesn't make any sense to me. Your arguments are a bit idiotic and tiresome.


meaning all the close and accesories. and how do you think that they travel to different countries to fight causes there?


----------



## alli09

Spastic_Dove said:


> Allie, I am sure you have the animals best interest in mind. There is no doubt in my mind about that. However I am wondering why it matters what the famous people are doing? PETA is a big name. As is HSUS. In general, "Famous people" are going to donate to large organizations. I don't think that when people donate their money, they necessarily look into the organization enough. We see enough times when so called rescues get tons of donations and then end up getting closed down months later because they have too many mouths to feed or their horses we're continuing to be neglected. Just because something looks good on the outside does not mean it is benefiting the cause.
> 
> So my question is why support PETA when it's president and funders put human lives at risk and have blatantly said they wouldn't mind if our pets stopped existing because it is unnatural...? Why not instead support organizations who truly put the animals first?
> 
> I'm not trying to bash you or anything, Im actually curious. People seem to donate to organizations and "support" them with no real basis. Sure they may have good intentions, but in organizations that big, there are always politics and your looneys.


I do not donate or support some of the things they do. I love what some of the people are doing in the company though.Some of them are doing good for the animals. Order a dvd from PETA(It's free) and see how some of the people on it feel about the animals.Not all are those crazy 'looneys'.


----------



## Kentucky

WATCH IT!! alli09 and kevinshorses: while both of you feel strongly about PETA and the other issues connected to them. Fighting will not help either of you get your points across and in fact will turn some people on the fence away from your side. Either of you have cross the line yet but are headed that way at a full gallop and are spurring. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/horse-forum-rules-354/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/conscientious-etiquette-policy-6069/


----------



## Allison Finch

I cannot and will not ever support PETA. I was a member of a hunt that did everything to avoid any kills. PETA picketed out meet one time. A PETA member walked up to a members horse and punched it in the face. Called it a slave and murderer, or something like that. I thought that person would look perfect with a deep hoofmark in the middle of her face.


----------



## alli09

Kentucky said:


> WATCH IT!! alli09 and kevinshorses: while both of you feel strongly about PETA and the other issues connected to them. Fighting will not help either of you get your points across and in fact will turn some people on the fence away from your side. Either of you have cross the line yet but are headed that way at a full gallop and are spurring.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/horse-forum-rules-354/
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-forum-rules-announcements/conscientious-etiquette-policy-6069/


I understand completely and I'm sorry for debating.


----------



## Kentucky

alli09 said:


> I understand completely and I'm sorry for debating.


 
Debating is not the problem and that is fine. I said that solely to keep it from a debate into a fight and that is were I thought it was headed in a few more post.


----------



## Tasia

I dont feel like going threw 25 pages so here is my opinion...
PETA`s misson is to destroy human domestication of animals.
I am all for stopping animal cruelty but I am the voice for my animals not PETA there is animal lovers and haters I will protect my animals with my life if it comes to that PETA has no concern for animal lovers and they are paying celebs big buck to do adds for this junk and they do it with there heads held to high!!!


----------



## Speed Racer

I'm a card carrying member of PETA.

_People Eating Tasty Animals_, that is! :wink:

There's room for all of God's creatures. Right on my plate, next to the mashed potatoes.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

Speed Racer said:


> I'm a card carrying member of PETA.
> 
> _People Eating Tasty Animals_, that is! :wink:
> 
> There's room for all of God's creatures. Right on my plate, next to the mashed potatoes.


LOL I do so agree!


----------



## Kentucky

Speed Racer said:


> I'm a card carrying member of PETA.
> 
> _People Eating Tasty Animals_, that is! :wink:
> 
> There's room for all of God's creatures. Right on my plate, next to the mashed potatoes.


 
Same here and proud of it.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Like I said, yes there are members of PETA who have the animals interest in mind. However the people who make the decisions and manage the funds, do not. Thus, I rather support people who care about the animals than a group like PETA who does not.


----------



## Speed Racer

Spastic, in my mind PETA and the HSUS are pretty much one and the same. 

They want _all_ domestic species to die off, and our 'subjugation' of them stopped.

What I don't understand, is why _any_ animal owner/lover would support either of them. They're out to get _everyone's_ animals, not just the people who are cruel, neglectful, and inhumane.

If PETA/HSUS get their way, dogs, cats, horses, cows, sheep, goats, pigs, guinea pigs, hamsters, etc. will all be outlawed. 

Yes all you anti-slaughter advocates, even _you_ will not be allowed to own any animals!

Saying that they do 'some good' is naive. Both of them are only in it for the publicity and donations. They do far more harm than good, and anyone with half a brain should realize these organizations are bad news.

The ASPCA and any state SPCAs are _not_ affiliated with the HSUS in any way, shape, or form. I'll bet many of those who support them are not aware of that fact.

The HSUS _wants_ people to think they are, so _imply_ that they're part of the SPCA organizations without actually coming out and saying so. If confronted, they can always claim they never _told_ anyone they were affiliated.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

That is exactly my point. 

Generally, from what I have seen, people who join PETA without understanding the group generally have animals in mind. Same goes for HSUS. Most people I have talked to think they are going to help animals in shelters, get animals homes, etc. Are these people naive? sure. But they probably do have the best interest in the animal in mind and that is just because PETA and HSUS, like you mentioned, want people to think they are helping the animals. 

That is why I am saying do not support an organization especially not PETA or HSUS. 
Instead volunteer at an animal shelter, donate pet foods, sponser an animal instead.


----------



## Speed Racer

Oh, I agree. 

Those in the lower ranks and the general public _think_ they're supporting the humane treatment of animals, when all they're really doing is helping to forward the agendas of HSUS/PETA.

If people really want to help, like you said, they should volunteer their time, or donate money and materials to state and local shelters/rescues. 

I'm all for the ASPCA and the state SPCAs. They're the true voice for the animals.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I completely agree...and yet they are the ones struggling with funding to keep helping the animals while PETA is hosting black tie events..

It's really backwards.


----------



## Speed Racer

That's because PETA spends their donations on slick propaganda campaigns, whereas the SPCA really _does_ give the majority of their funds to help animals.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

True, it's just really unfortunate. All the money PETA has could actually help some animals, they're just too radical.


----------

